# Alguien armo el amplificador de 40w hifi de saber electronica nº 250



## tecnicoa.s (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola a todos, esto es lo que quiero saber, si alguno lo armo y si funciona el amplificador, ya arme otro circuito del mismo autor y funciono...saludos al foro


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola tecnicoa.s, podrías postear el circuito escaneado? así nos orientamos más...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola, gracias por los scans quimypr, me parecía haber visto el código LW3DYL en algún lado.. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/

Ahí se trató un amplificador similar de 40W desarrollado por el mismo tipo, y parece q funciona muy bien..

Saludos


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Jun 9, 2008)

el otro que yo arme, es un vumetro a leds que salio en otro numero, y en la primera anduvo joya, preguntaba para saberlo, no habia visto ese post, asi que ahora me pongo a terminarlo y cuando lo tengo listo comento a ver que tal me fue. Mil gracias a todos Saludos


----------



## Nico17 (Jun 9, 2008)

Armalo tranquilo que los circuitos de Saber Electronica son muy confiables,    voy armando varios de ellos y todos funcionan a la perfeccion. Despues nos cuentas como te fue y como suena.
Saludos.


----------



## quimypr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Armalo tranquilo que los circuitos de Saber Electronica son muy confiables,    voy armando varios de ellos y todos funcionan a la perfeccion. Despues nos cuentas como te fue y como suena.
> Saludos.



Mi profesor de TC II dijo que una ves fue a un seminario de Saber Electronica, y dijo que vendían programadores de PIC que tenían errores, algunos diodos al reves, etc. La llamo NO SABER Electronica. Jejeje. Yo por las dudas no me juego por nada.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jun 9, 2008)

yo arme varios circuitos de estos, algunos funcionan a la  primera,otros traen errores, aveces faciles de detectar aveces dificiles. ellos dicen que son a proposito para que el estudiante ponga en practica sus conocimientos, buena escusa.


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Jun 9, 2008)

lo que si me paso, era que traian el diseño del pcb invertido y segun la foto del proyecto terminado quedaba toda la placa a espejo, o sea un ic que iba de la derecha quedaba a la izquierda, pero invirtiendo el pcb con el corel o con una fotocopiadora laser queda al derecho me paso eso con un generador de señales, que lo arme al reves y despues me di cuenta pero por lo menos la senoidal la generaba jajaj y con el tema de los grabadores, tengo el quark pro 2 y con el icprog no lo pude hacer andar, pero vi un programa para jdm que esta en este foro y al primer intento me grabo el pic. espero no renegar mucho con esto jaja Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 10, 2008)

Estos changos de saber electronica son medio BERRETES, desarrollan en LIVEWIRE    esto demuestra no mucha complejidad, despues hacen un escandalo con proyectos que no sirven para nada 

EJ: Control completo para modelismo de 4 canales.

y en el articulo te ponen un 555 como clock  y un 567 como detector de tonos y te dicen el clock lo tienen que montar en un transmisor CONVENIENTE   y el detector de tonos con su respectivo detector, hagan esto con 4 frecuencias y listo ahi tienen el mando de 4 canales    

Despues te dan una placa grande como una pizza.

Realmente yo no confiaria ni un poquito, voy a sonar a viejo pero Revistas eran las de antes... jajaja  querida elektor....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 10, 2008)

La verdad es que si, me parecen bastante elementales y tambien bastante fallutitos.
De esos circuitos nunca intente siquiera armar uno. me di cuenta con asombro de lo que decia karapalida. lo de los circuitos invertidos tambien.

para un amplificador de 40w hi-fi podes usar un integrado tda7295 que disipa 50watts reales, y funciona con +-33volts y 3 Ah. es la misma alimentacion q el transistorizado y sabes q va a funcionar.


----------



## Maná 87 (Jun 10, 2008)

Es recontra veridico  que los de saber electronica son puro curro. hay por ahi circuitos que andan y otros que tienen errores garrafales, yo probe en mis años de principiante un amplificador de supueeestamente 60WRMS con 2N3055 y 100WRMS con mj15015 primero con el 2N3055 me daban 35WRMS fuleros, y con los MJ15015 apenas 15W Mas y calentaban que daba gusto, encima nunca dijero eee.. loko pone el bc556 cerca del disipador de los transistores de salida sino se prende fuego.. bueno esos mismo paso. se me prendieron fuego varias resistencias de 2W y 3W.. todas esas exeperiencias nos hacen cometer errores de los cuales podemos recojer enseñanzas que nos quedan pa toda la vida, bueno saludos y cuidense..

SALUTE.


----------



## Nico17 (Jun 11, 2008)

La verdad que pense que Saber Electronica era bastante confiable, por que todos los circuitos que he armado me han funcionado a la primera,  pero baya a saber uno!  ops: no quise crear este tema de si la revista esta era confiable o no, Sorry! ops:


----------



## quimypr (Jun 11, 2008)

Yo hasta que no le de el OK tecncideso no lo armo ni loco. Jejejej.


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Jun 13, 2008)

hola a todos, acabo de terminar de armar al amplificador y ya lo tengo andando le puse un control de tonos y volumen y anda muy bien   asi que si lo quieren armar armenlo, el unico error que por ahora tuvo fue que en el dibujo del pcb del lado de los componentes el capacitor de 100uf esta puesto con el negativo a masa y positivo a la linea de -33v ese hay que darlo vuelta porque en la emocion de saber si andaba o no me lo volo, pero tenia la serie asi que safe por eso, despues les subo unas fotos de como quedo todo armado. Saludos a todos


----------



## novato1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Disculpen, entonces este amplificador de 40w no es fiable, he tratado de hacerlo como uno de mis primeros circuitos, pero no puedo, o es que algo me falta.  me podrían ayudar


----------



## crimson (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Novato 1, yo también armé ese amplificador y anda muy bien, tendrías que especificar con más detalles los problemas que tienes, por ahí hay algún error de armado o algún componente fuera de característica, pero salvo el capacitor al revés en el dibujo (que me dí cuenta cuando lo dijo tencicoa.s) lo demás está bien dibujado, es correcto. Saludos C


----------



## novato1 (Nov 28, 2008)

hice algunos cambios en los capacitores, los marca a 100u y los tengoa 220u  ademas al imprimir y pegar al reves la placa, teniendo que soldar los componentesde forma contraria a lo que marca el esquema que acompaña al de las pistas, pero revisando que esten bien.¿esos cambios pueden afectar el diseño o tengo que describirte mas de los posibles cambios? Si no hay mas remedio ¿cual TDA conocer que me ofrezca una mejor potencia?.


----------



## crimson (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola Novato 1, me parece que por ahí está el problema. En la revista está la plaqueta tal como debe verse, pero para imprimirla debe estar en espejo, te paso un link con el artículo para poder hacerlas, es del mismo autor del amplificador, que es radioaficionado. Saludos C

Hola Novato 1, acá está el artículo original, aquí la placa ya está en espejo, lista para fotocopiar e imprimir. Saludos C
LU3DY – Radio Club Alte. Guillermo Brown


----------



## novato1 (Dic 7, 2008)

Gracias,   quisiera saber cuanto es su consumo nominal en amperes y el voltaje de las señales maximo que puede amplificar, si es que cuentas con esa información.


----------



## crimson (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola Novato 1, yo tengo una versión estéreo con un transformador de 24+24V a 5 amperes y anda bárbaro, con respecto a la tensión de entrada está calculada para una salida de +4dBu (1,23V sobre 600 ohm) que es la salida normalizada de las consolas de audio profesional. Cualquier cosa podés mandarle un mail al autor (está en la revista) y te contesta sin problemas. Saludos C.


----------



## sermar80 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola Crimson.

Al igual que tecnico.a, estoy armando ese amplificador para mi final de audio, y no consigo que reproduzca el sonido, puesto que ya me ha quemado varios parlantes. He reemplazado el 33c y 34c con mj2955 y 2n3055. Lo raro es que el Preset de 500 ohmios no me esta variando la corriente. Que parlante hay que usar?. Que error se puede estar cometiendo?. Te agradeceria me aconsejaras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2009)

sermar80 dijo:


> .... estoy armando ese amplificador para mi final de audio, y no consigo que reproduzca el sonido, puesto que ya me ha quemado varios parlantes. He reemplazado el 33c y 34c con mj2955 y 2n3055. Lo raro es que el Preset de 500 ohmios no me esta variando la corriente. Que parlante hay que usar?. Que error se puede estar cometiendo?. Te agradeceria me aconsejaras.


Intenta esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## sermar80 (Nov 19, 2009)

Fogonazo:

Te agradezco mucho la respuesta, soy nuevo en la electronica, aun no he hecho, la prueba pero este fin de semana me pongo en ello porque hay que entregarlo la proxima semana, por ahora estoy armando un teclado matricial para mover un motor y encendido de sirena para Microcontroladores I (Otro Final). Pero en esta materia no me va tan mal. La proxima semana te cuento como me fue.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola ante todo, el circuito del que hablan es bueno, pero no porque sea de saber electrónica si no por LW3DYL que es la matricula de un radioaficionado y ya vi que pusieron la nota original del auto que es un radioaficionado.
Es la peor publicación de electrónica de la historia, lamentablemente la única en nuestro pais, una mentalidad puramente comercial.
En Argentina habia publicaciones muy buenas smeanales, quincenales y mesuales para todos los niveles, etitoriales técnicas que publicaban libros de reconocidos autores, muy pero muy buenos y sin contar los boletines de Fapesa o los que la desaparecida Eneka Argentina publicaba con propuestas y material de la RCA de la cual obviamente eran representantes.
Algo que me sucedio la primera vez que arme un amplificador con fuente partida y entrada diferencial y que no he logrado ver jamás escrito en ningun lado y es fundamental para el equipo funcione muy bien y es el que los dos trnasistores diferenciales tiene que tener el mismo Hfe, para que no se produzcan desbalanceos ya que este par y su equlibrio mantinen en 0V o uno pocos mV la salida de parlante con la entrada en corto.
Y ya que estamos cuento la experiencia seguro que a alguno le servira y a otros les dibujara una sonrisa....
Como comente no sabia que los transistores de salida deberian estar apareados, arme un circuito de 70W propuesto por RCA en la placa AOP03, utilizando transistores de texas en la entrada pre clase A y drivers complementarios y la salida 2N3055, todo estaba listo bella y prolijamente armado, coloque un exelente parlante como carga capaz de soportar esa potencia, si puse en corto la salida, chequee todo una vez más y encendi el engendro, cuando ante mi sorpresa, una columna de humo se elevo, el parlante hizo un tiro y senti un tic fuerte y seco y algo que pego en el techo y revboto, una fracción de se segundo fue conectar y desconectar. uno de los transistores de la protección se partio por la mitad(la otra mitad pego en el techo) la capsula plástica de los tip drivers emergia como dos chorritos cilindricos por sendas perforaciones que tenia la placa posterior(típica del os tip de Texas Argentina) resistencia de .33 (Ralco) destapadas por la punta y el centro del cuerpo cerámico marrón, los 2N3055 eran un solo cortocircuito y el pobre parlante paso a mejor Vida,,,,,
Si , fue una verdadera catastrofe, pero me sirvio y muco para aprender cosas como por ejemplo, jamás colocar un parlante en una prueba o ensayo de puesta en marcha, colocar una Carga resistiva incluso no es necesario que soporte 70W para una prueba con la entrada en corto e incluso si no esta tapoco debe causar problema para una prueba sin señaol en la mayoria de los casos(Ojo hay diseños que sin una leve carga presentan problemas) y el pripal aprendizaje Cuando hay entrada diferencial aparear los transistores, comprar un lote de 10 o 20 y elegir cuidadosamente los del beta mas alto y mas parecido(dntro de un 10% estan bien mejor si es menor o ijaula al 5%) con eso aseguramos que se mantenga el equilibrio y ah algo que tampoco aparece normalmente los driver también deben estar aparedado al igual que el par de salida, si no lo estan no probocaran rotura de nada pero el rendimiento sera desparejo ambas ramas no amplificaran igual y no alcanzaran la máxima potencia prevista aunque seguro que no nos daremos cuenta ya que por ejemplo para escuchar un sonido determinado a cierto volumen para tener en nuestros oidos la sensacion del doble de volumen habra que amplificarlo al sonido en potencia 4 veces, es decir si tengo un ampli que me entrega un 1W para sentir el doble de volumen necesitare otro que me entregue 4W y lo mismo ocurre por ejemplo con uno de 25W recien a 100W tendre la sensación del doble de volumen claro que estamos hablando de W RMS. Por algo los potenciometros de volumen son logaritmicos y no lineales, cuando el cursor esta al centro de un lado tenemos el 10% y del otro el 90% restante pero el sonido que escuchamos es el 10%? hagan una prueba y comente, o por ejemplo algo dejado en deshuso el control de sonoridad o loudness que permite corregir una carácteristica del oido humano y que es que a bajo volumen no precibimos bien los graves, este control solo actuaba a bajo volumen poniendolo on y off se notaba la diferencai, pero al aumentar el volumen ya no tiene efecto..
Para implementarlo era necesario que el potenciometro aparte de ser logaritmico tuviea derivación, es deci una cuarta conección y que mediante R y capacidades adecuadas se implementaba mucho lo hacian fijo y otro mediante un swich lo ponian on u off
Un invento de saber electrónica es la denominación de fuente pulsada, que confunde a muchos ya que en el resto de la literatura la veran como fuente conmutada que es más apropiado, del ingles swich= conmutador o llave tan es asi que los brasileños le dicen chavetada que seria algo asi como "llaveada"
Otro Tanto ocurre con "Home Theatre" cuya traducción idiomatica es simplemente cine casero y no como la traducen en saber electronica teatro del hogar, lo cual es una burrada, resulta que nosotros aqui decimos vamos al cine en USA literalmente ellos dicen vamos al teatro, por que? porque simplemente las salas de exibicion se hicieron en teatros y eso ha continuado para un mejor aprovechamiento, como aca tambien hubo muchos cines teatros de los cuales no quedan casi nada, pero digo yo esa es una manera de educar y enseqar? la desaparecida revista semanal Radio Chasis y Televisión a la cual Saber electrónica quiso emular sacando una versión que lo unico que tenia de  parecido era el formato y el papel(similar a un periodico) pero horroroso en los contenidosll Radio Chasis generalmene publicaba notas de reconocidas publicaciones internacionales como Electronique Practique, Radio Plans, Le Heaut Parleur, Popular Electronics, etc entre muchas otrs publicaciones, muchas de las cuales aun en BsAs eran dificiles de conseguir y el mayor escollo el idioma y que no solo traducian correctamente en cuanto a lo ténico si no que en cada proyecto se adaptaba a los semiconductores que se podian conseguir localmente, y de esa forma se aprendia sobre semiconductores nuevos que aparecian en el mercado, si, se aprendia y mucho, aparte siempre habia notas técnicas tanto de autoees locales como extrajeros que ponian al alcance del técnico o del hobbysta.
Destaco al desaparecido Profesor Egon Strauss por la claridad des sus explicaciones, al Ing. Rolando Ferrari explicando circuitos de TV color, la teoria y como las distintar marcaa implemetaban los sistemas, las vonversiones de Norma algo raro hoy en dia pero no meno frecuente, algunas de esas explicaciones superan en mucho a las de saber electrónica, y que tienen que ver con los cusrsos para quienes se inician, he visto temas tratados en mas de 6 paginas muy coloridas, engorrosas para quien ya domina el tema y que al que se inicia lo deja lleno de dudas, y ver que esa misma persona leer las tres carillas del autor mencionedo y haber entendido todo y sin dudas.......
No los aburro más pero lean es la mejor forma de aprender hasta la próxima


----------



## joserangel (Feb 12, 2010)

Que tal amigos alguien tiene informacion completa de este amplificador? me gustaria recibir todo tipo de datos. se les agradece de ante mano


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola Joserangel, todo lo que hay sobre este amplificador está en los links de la página anterior, está en la página del Radio Club Alte. Brown LU3DY. Armalo con confianza, funciona muy bien. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2010)

joserangel dijo:


> Que tal amigos alguien tiene informacion completa de este amplificador? *me gustaria recibir todo tipo de datos.* se les agradece de ante mano



*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".*


----------



## joserangel (Feb 13, 2010)

crimson gracias si ya lo tengo arado desde hace una semana me faltan algunos detalles pero es mas de estetica que de calidad ya lo monte y esta al pelo.



novato1 dijo:


> Disculpen, entonces este amplificador de 40w no es fiable, he tratado de hacerlo como uno de mis primeros circuitos, pero no puedo, o es que algo me falta.  me podrían ayudar



que tal, trata de revisar bien los transistores y la polaridad del condensadores alli se encuentran muchos detalles que confunden. lee bien las recomendacion que estan al lado del circuito, te ayudaran mucho, yo lo monte y funciona muy bien.


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Feb 13, 2010)

hola.. armalo.. lo que tenes que tener en cuenta en un capacitor en la linea de -vcc que en el pcb esta al reves dibujado en la parte superior... hace casi dos años que lo arme y anda muy bien..y por ahora no le tuve que meter mano por ninguna falla.. no me puedo quejar... es muy bueno... bueno saludos


----------



## joserangel (Feb 13, 2010)

tecnicoa.s dijo:


> hola.. armalo.. lo que tenes que tener en cuenta en un capacitor en la linea de -vcc que en el pcb esta al reves dibujado en la parte superior... hace casi dos años que lo arme y anda muy bien..y por ahora no le tuve que meter mano por ninguna falla.. no me puedo quejar... es muy bueno... bueno saludos



si ese es el detalle que se le ve al diseño de la PCB, y es hasta economico el montaje. 

un saludo a todos, tengo una pregunta, las resistencias de 0,47 ohm y 5W que funcion tienen en el circuito del amplificador? me gustaria saber bien, es para el informe que esto preparando? gracias de ante mano.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola compañeros

He simulado este circuito con multisim 10 y encontré estos resultados con una señal de 1Vpp


*                            8 ohmios                               4 ohmios

Potencia                     68W                                     135W
TDH @ 1Khz               0.011%                                 0.082%
Corriente                     1.5A                                  2.9A aprox.

Ancho de banda        5Hz  hasta 20Khz


Me gusta este amplificador tanto como el Rotel haré lo posible por armarlo cuando se me de la oportunidad. Aclaro que los transistores de salida con los cuales lo simulé son MJ15015 y MJ15016. Adjunto archivos del multisim


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2010)

joserangel dijo:


> ...las resistencias de 0,47 ohm y 5W que funcion tienen en el circuito del amplificador?



Por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ccionar-transistor-adecuado-18426/#post137581


Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 25, 2010)

Este Ampli es de Guillermo Necco, radioaficionado del CLUB alte. G. Brown de radioaficionados, es macanudo, contesta todos los email y te saca cualquier duda.
Comence a construir 2 PCB de este Ampli, pero por falta de un par de componentes, no los termine todavia. 
Les dejo el link a la página, ahi pueden ingresar al rincon de Lw3dyl, que es el espacio de Guillermo, en donde encontraran circuitos interesantes.
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/


----------



## german_3055 (Oct 11, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Destaco al desaparecido Profesor Egon Strauss por la claridad des sus explicaciones, al Ing. Rolando Ferrari explicando circuitos de TV color, la teoria y como las distintar marcaa implemetaban los sistemas, las vonversiones de Norma algo raro hoy en dia pero no meno frecuente, algunas de esas explicaciones superan en mucho a las de saber electrónica, y que tienen que ver con los cusrsos para quienes se inician, he visto temas tratados en mas de 6 paginas muy coloridas, engorrosas para quien ya domina el tema y que al que se inicia lo deja lleno de dudas, y ver que esa misma persona leer las tres carillas del autor mencionedo y haber entendido todo y sin dudas.......
> No los aburro más pero lean es la mejor forma de aprender hasta la próxima


 
PandaCBA... estaria muy buen hacer "funcionar" una de esas revistas viejas, yo recuerdo que tenia muchas revistas, hojas de FAPESA, y eran muy buenas. 
Siempre tuve la idea de armar un grupo de personas, y ponerlas en funcionamiento. creo que seria la unica empresa argentina de revistas de electronica, con detalles, asesoramiento, y buenos planos. que les parece??


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2010)

Esa idea me viene dando vueltas en la cabeza desde hace años, solo que no me tope con la gente adecuada entusiasta y emprendedora, si la idea es buena ya que presentando buenos proyectos, bien explicados e ilustrados, seguro que es un éxito!!! Me parece excelente idea!!! pongámonos en contacto y que se sumen, los que tienen ganas de difundir la Electrónica en nuestro país o aportar su experiencia y o conocimiento


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola, voy a adentrarme a construir este amplificador que parece de muy buena calidad, ¿cómo se coloca el disipador? 

Requiere +/- 33V supongo que ya son ya continuos, ¿necesito un tranformador 24-0-24V?

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola sobrituning, está pensado para un disipador comercial estándar del tipo en "U" para dos transistores. Las características de armado son las clásicas: que no toquen los colectores (ni ninguna pata) de los transistores. No deben hacer contacto eléctrico, sólo térmico. Hay que tenerlo en cuenta con los diodos que fijan la polarización de los transistores de salida. Tengo uno armado estéreo para un amigo y funciona muy bien (como un gil no le saqué fotos)... El próximo que arme le saco fotos. Saludos C


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 6, 2011)

hola, según veo el PCB los transistores van acostados en la placa, ¿cierto?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Si te referis al pcb de la primera página si, pero pueden ir parados también e incluso fuera del circuito


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Abr 21, 2013)

Pregunta desde mi más absoluta ignorancia, ya que voy a armar este ampli con una fuente simétrica de +/-25v, y no con +/-33v, ¿cambia en algo la corriente de reposo?.


----------



## crimson (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola Alejandrodb2006, no hay problemas, la corriente de reposo se enclava por diodos, lo único vas a teer que retocar un poco el preset de 500 ohms del bias, hasta lograr que por la salida pasen entre 20 y 40 mA, con esa corriente es suficiente para eliminar la distorsión por cruce y evitar un calentamiento excesivo. Seguro con menos tensión te va a dar menos potencia. Comentamos cómo te fue.
Saludos C


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Abr 22, 2013)

Muchas gracias Crimson, había olvidado que en este montaje la C de reposo se regula por los diodos, por lo tanto agradezco tu observación del bias; cuando lo termine comento como me fue. Saludos.


----------

